# Is training everyday bad?



## Beano

Seems to be mixed views on this. Some say it's hard on your body and you shouldn't do it but others seem to disagree and I've seen a few on here that train everyday.

I'm only asking because I've not been going to the gym this week due to an old shoulder injury but I need to make up for it next week, to cure the addiction. I feel bad about not going:laugh:. So I was going to go every day next week and hammer it but obviously there's no point if it will do damage.


----------



## Guest

IMO yes, especially if you aint eating enough, after all.. you dont grow in the gym.


----------



## ste08

If your smashing the gym 7 days a week, when are you going to repair mate?

If your training that much then i guess you would have to consume some large ammounts of food! I dont think that you would be able to give it your 'all' in the gym everyday, i think your training would suffer. Personally i wouldn't recommend it. Im happy doing a 4 day split myself, but thats just me mate.


----------



## 01782rob

dan05 said:


> IMO yes, especially if you aint eating enough, after all.. you dont grow in the gym.


very true


----------



## Andy Dee

You can goto the gym 7 days a week and be fine, but ill give you one fact, my 3 days a week will be far greater and more intense than yours would be..and thats anyday of the week


----------



## BIG GRANT

I used to go 5 times a week struggled to put size on, so went to 4 day split and put some good size on, so thought if it worked like that i went to a 3 day split, mon wed fri, and grew even more. i think if u give it 100% on training day theres no way in hell u could give it just as much the next day not me any way the more i rest the more i grow.


----------



## Beano

Best not to then I take it. It's just because I feel horrible for not going, sort of gutted and the only way I can make myself feel better is by saying I'll go all next week :laugh:

Just feel like I'm wasting away doing nothing.

I think I'll just take this week off, rest my shoulder then give more than I ever have on my 3 days next week.

My shoulder injury is through getting jumped last year, went down on my shoulder with all my weight. It hasn't been right since. In the gym I'll hear it click and its sore for a week after that. It hasn't done it for a few weeks and it didn't even click last week, just sore for no reason I can think of. Somebody on here mentioned keyhole surgery etc but I can't get in the docs at a decent time to get it looked at, will just have to get a day off.


----------



## Old but not out

Beano said:


> Seems to be mixed views on this. Some say it's hard on your body and you shouldn't do it but others seem to disagree and I've seen a few on here that train everyday.
> 
> I'm only asking because I've not been going to the gym this week due to an old shoulder injury but I need to make up for it next week, to cure the addiction. I feel bad about not going:laugh:. So I was going to go every day next week and hammer it but obviously there's no point if it will do damage.


If you eat properly and are progressive in your approach to training there is no reason why you can t train every day.

Look at the physiques of male gymnasts at the Olympics - they have pretty good hypertrophy and train at least 2 x per day for at least 3 hours. The Bulgarian weightlifters and Greek weightlifters are very strong. They train for 3-6 sessions - 7 days a week. So you can do it.

The question should be do you need to do it?


----------



## dtlv

Everyday training can be at least as productive as more traditional training and sometimes more so - PROVIDED you are careful about intensity. There is actually one major advantage of training everyday with short workouts that don't push your body to the limit - you gain the benefit of the increase in anabolic hormones but far fewer stress hormones like cortisol and adrenalin, and you will burn far less muscle protein as fuel.

The downside though is it's much easier to do too much and overtrain when working out everyday. If you think you would find it hard to limit your intensity and not go all out, this way of training isn't for you.

A good high frequency training article & routine here - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler75.htm

Have followed a routine very similar to the one in the article more than once, am currently doing a six week bash again now, and I actually grow better than on this than a more traditional split - is good for a consistent lean gain of around 3lbs a month.


----------



## gold95

any1 who is in the gym every day isn't training hard enough. a couple of real workouts & they'd need a rest... when i started i didn't have a clue, i trained at home & followed arnies routine (this was many years ago) i was training 6 days a week for 2-3 hours, the intensity was really low & even with that after a month i looked like i'd been in a prisoner of war camp, my face was drawn in & i made no progress. then i started reading mike mentzer & things started improving right away...


----------



## Guest

Many ways to train and training every day is one of them.

But if you can't dedicate the rest of your day to perfect eating and resting i doubt its for you.

Plus you wont want to train to failure or else you will kill your cns with that work load.


----------



## Beano

I'll stick to my usual routine then. I just wanted to make up for not doing anything this week.

Am I being stupid thinking I will loose muscle in the space of a week? Should I still be eating the same protein filled foods why I'm off or leave them out since my body wont need them to repair?


----------



## Nutz01

BIG GRANT said:


> I used to go 5 times a week struggled to put size on, so went to 4 day split and put some good size on, so thought if it worked like that i went to a 3 day split, mon wed fri, and grew even more. i think if u give it 100% on training day theres no way in hell u could give it just as much the next day not me any way the more i rest the more i grow.


What do you think about this..

Monday: Chest & Triceps

Tuesday: 30 minute run before breakfast

Wednesday: Back & Biceps

Thursday: 30 minute run before breakfast

Friday: Sholders & Abs

Sat / Sun rest days

I'm trying to maintain gains but drop B/F

I'm on a very clean reduced carb, high protien diet

Thanks!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I train everyday, 1 body part and don't think there is anything wrong with it.

I'm making good gains, i'm eating well and resting 8 hours a night.


----------



## JUICERWALES

ME

*Monday - Chest*

*
Tuesday - Bi's Tri's (jab)*

*
Wednesday - eat like a king*

*
thursday - back and lats (jab)*

*
friday - cardio*

*
saturday - eat like a king (aswell as get boozed up)*

*
saturday - eat like a king (aswell as be hungover)*

haha


----------



## JUICERWALES

LunaticSamurai said:


> I train everyday, 1 body part and don't think there is anything wrong with it.
> 
> I'm making good gains, i'm eating well and resting 8 hours a night.


imo, 8 hours isn't enough sleep, especially if you're training everyday dude?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

JUICERWALES said:


> ME
> 
> *Monday - Chest*
> 
> *
> Tuesday - Bi's Tri's (jab)*
> 
> *
> Wednesday - eat like a king*
> 
> *
> thursday - back and lats (jab)*
> 
> *
> friday - cardio*
> 
> *
> saturday - eat like a king (aswell as get boozed up)*
> 
> *
> saturday - eat like a king (aswell as be hungover)*
> 
> haha


Dont you do neck, shoulder, abs or legs?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

JUICERWALES said:


> imo, 8 hours isn't enough sleep, especially if you're training everyday dude?


8 is plenty.


----------



## JUICERWALES

LunaticSamurai said:


> Dont you do neck, shoulder, abs or legs?


nope, my abs come naturally from running/eating well etc.

legs, nope.


----------



## Nutz01

LunaticSamurai said:


> Dont you do neck, shoulder, abs or legs?


Legs: Saturday, standing at the bar

Shoulders: front raises with a pint of beer

Abs: Situps trying to get up of the floor after falling over pi$$ed

Neck: ???????? I thought only F1 drivers done neck...


----------



## JUICERWALES

haha im with nutz on that one


----------



## 2ley

LunaticSamurai said:


> 8 is plenty.


im with you 8 is a good amount of sleep for any one. any more and imo your starving your body of food for too long.

also to the asked question. loads of diff ways of training, every one does it diff. i think everyday is too many as priviously said no chance to let your body repair ect ect. more does not always = more in bodybuilding. also sounds good at the mo but in a couple of weeks you will fubar'd and need to take weeks off to rest.

just my opinion tho.


----------



## 2ley

also working your abs is worth it for 2 reasons.

1. it looks better and gives you a more ridged look

2. because your abs are the centre of your body. to only work and the top and bottom and not middle isnt good. many exercises you use your abs as support and help you balance. ( but then as you dont do your legs either your gna end up with a slightly bafaling shape to you )


----------



## Nutz01

Nutz01 said:


> What do you think about this..
> 
> Monday: Chest & Triceps
> 
> Tuesday: 30 minute run before breakfast
> 
> Wednesday: Back & Biceps
> 
> Thursday: 30 minute run before breakfast
> 
> Friday: Sholders & Abs
> 
> Sat / Sun rest days
> 
> I'm trying to maintain gains but drop B/F
> 
> I'm on a very clean reduced carb, high protien diet
> 
> Thanks!


Bump:

Thanks :beer:


----------



## DNC

Nutz01 said:


> Bump:
> 
> Thanks :beer:


Put Legs with your shoulders on friday and that will do you!!!


----------



## coldo

I'm currently doing a 4 day split

Mon: Legs

Wed: Back + Bi's

Thu: Shoulders

Fri Chest + Tri's

Tuesday and Saturday i do CV.

Sunday totally off.

That look OK?


----------



## Rosedale6

Im on a 3day split and its working for me. Training every day is too much for the body.


----------



## BIG GRANT

Nutz01 said:


> What do you think about this..
> 
> Monday: Chest & Triceps
> 
> Tuesday: 30 minute run before breakfast
> 
> Wednesday: Back & Biceps
> 
> Thursday: 30 minute run before breakfast
> 
> Friday: Sholders & Abs
> 
> Sat / Sun rest days
> 
> I'm trying to maintain gains but drop B/F
> 
> I'm on a very clean reduced carb, high protien diet
> 
> Thanks!


 looks good m8, gotta stick legs in there tho


----------



## Andy Dee

Nutz01 said:


> What do you think about this..
> 
> Monday: Chest & Triceps
> 
> Tuesday: 30 minute run before breakfast
> 
> Wednesday: Back & Biceps
> 
> Thursday: 30 minute run before breakfast
> 
> Friday: Sholders & Abs
> 
> Sat / Sun rest days
> 
> I'm trying to maintain gains but drop B/F
> 
> I'm on a very clean reduced carb, high protien diet
> 
> Thanks!


where is your leg workouts in that mate?


----------



## dingosteve

I found if i train one muscle group per day for 45-60 mins ( weekend off ) i responded well to it, im trueley begining to believe that if your mentally prepared you can achieve more than you physically believe


----------



## RyanClarke

If i trained every day, by day 5 or 6 i'd just be going through the motions in the gym.

& I've not got the time it'd require for recovery. & With the added DOMS etc, Work load on your CNS - Work out two for the body part that week would be really a waste of time. 4 day's a week is more then ample.


----------



## Nutz01

DNC said:


> Put Legs with your shoulders on friday and that will do you!!!


To be honest my legs are already quite bulky and seem to be holding size "I expect this is down to the running and long distances I walk each week" so fridays i can get some decent ab work in.

But thanks for the advice


----------



## Nutz01

andysutils said:


> where is your leg workouts in that mate?


I know a bit unusual but my legs are already quite chunky, also I need them more to carry me about right now, I ditched my car and walk everywere. Work, pub, shopping, etc. which seems just right to maintain size, if I do see losses then i will throw in a leg routine but no losses over the past 6 months.

cheers for the advice though

:beer:


----------



## RyanClarke

Have you just disregarded the train legs comment cause you have to walk? what do the rest of us squatters do? fly?


----------



## Nutz01

RyanClarke said:


> Have you just disregarded the train legs comment cause you have to walk? what do the rest of us squatters do? fly?


Ok here's the full story and maybe you will understand why i am holding off on legs for a while, around 3 years ago I was like nearly 20st I decided it was time to sort myself out, being like 20 stone, exercise is real hard, the best form of exercise when you are that big is lots of walking, started like a couple of miles at first, then before long i was walking an average 6-10 miles every day, a year later and a few stone lighter my legs just exploded in size, by that time I was walking an average 18 miles x 5 days a week. My enjoyment of walking got me to the gym and i done mainly cardio core & legs, i started heading up to the lake district for a bit of wild camping, loaded with about 20 Kg in my rucksack I headed up on to the mountains for a few days at a time, now carrying 20 Kg for 2 days up and down mountains to altitudes of 3000ft gives your legs a good workout. been doing that for the last 2 years, also been running distances up to 5 miles. Its only recently that ive started BB'ing Now my upper body needs a lot of work to catch up.

I think that is a resonable reason to omit legs at THIS TIME.


----------



## Guest

Do as you like. Then in a couple of years you will come back and hopefully you will have gained muscle and if so you will complain that you look like a fool with a big upper body and small legs. If you are doing this to get attention from women then dont kid your self into thinking they dont look at the legs.


----------



## RyanClarke

I absoulutely love this you know, i hear this all the time. For the now im gonna disregard back, or whatever body part and do a certain body part 4 times a week, Then i'll move onto the next one! god how hard is it to train all things equally? Theres a bloke who trains like this at my gym, looks like he has no use of his legs there that thin. I honestly belive one day the wind will blow him over.


----------



## RyanClarke

&& to continue what con said, imagine taking your pants of infront of a lass and your thighs are smaller then hers. THAT IS MY ALL TIME BIGGEST FEAR.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Con said:


> Do as you like. Then in a couple of years you will come back and hopefully you will have gained muscle and if so you will complain that you look like a fool with a big upper body and small legs. If you are doing this to get attention from women then dont kid your self into thinking they dont look at the legs.


Agreed.


----------



## BigDom86

i just laugh at some of the routines here. especially the guys on gear, thought theyd no better lol


----------



## Nutz01

RyanClarke said:


> I absoulutely love this you know, i hear this all the time. For the now im gonna disregard back, or whatever body part and do a certain body part 4 times a week, Then i'll move onto the next one! god how hard is it to train all things equally? Theres a bloke who trains like this at my gym, looks like he has no use of his legs there that thin. I honestly belive one day the wind will blow him over.


You seem to be missing the point...

My legs are already very bulky well out of proportion to my upper body, and as for not training legs,

running, walking is not exercise???


----------



## Guest

Not muscular size building exercise. As far as your legs being bulky that will be fat mate.


----------



## RyanClarke

You can't compare the muscular size you'd create squatting, to that which you'd create walking. Training legs to some degree is completely neccesary


----------



## IanStu

just back to the OP....there is nothing wrong with training everyday if done correctly....obviously you're only gonna be hitting 1 bodypart each time and if your diet and supps are spot on its fine....its how i train and I love doing it that way...i've tried all sorts of splits and they just didnt feel right for me...plus I love being in the gym, its where I feel at home...so that in itself is good for me....dont let anyone tell you its wrong, I hear this all the time...its not wrong if you do it right


----------



## RyanClarke

But IanStu you surely agree legs are a must?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Maybe he looks like this guy,


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> i just laugh at some of the routines here. especially the guys on gear, thought theyd no better lol


Names


----------



## BigDom86

lol dan i think its quite obvious


----------



## IanStu

RyanClarke said:


> But IanStu you surely agree legs are a must?


yes of course....cant imagine why you wouldnt train legs...its like ignoring half your body


----------



## Nutz01

Con said:


> Not muscular size building exercise. As far as your legs being bulky that will be fat mate.


Yes and no.

as i said I done a lot of leg stuff at the gym and do have a higher % of muscle bulk compaired to upper body, I read many of your post and can see you offer sound advice, so i'm going to plan legs in to my routine, not sure what yet.

Advice please....


----------



## RyanClarke

An idea of what leg work you've done before would be a great start ..


----------



## Nutz01

RyanClarke said:


> An idea of what leg work you've done before would be a great start ..


mainly resistance machines

Seated leg curles / extentions

leg press / calf raises on same machine

done a little squatting


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Nutz01 said:


> mainly resistance machines
> 
> Seated leg curles / extentions
> 
> leg press / calf raises on same machine
> 
> done a little squatting


Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Nutz01

yes it is I could of found a nice toned picture of someone else but that would be bullsh!t


----------



## RyanClarke

I'd go with some basic leg training, squats, leg extensions, leg presses etc.

Depending on your machine and weight avalaibility, Starting legs early is good habit. And a good squatting form can only reap reward


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

Yer sparrow legs on a lad IS NOT A GOOD LUCK.Agreed.

Especially when their top half is so big.

Dont neglect the legs.

Never good when a man can fit HIS legs into your skinny jeans.


----------



## Nutz01

cheers for the advice peeps


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Nutz01 no disrespect intended and i could be completely wrong but you don't look like a guy that has bulky legs. Ok i know i cant see that much of you and i don't know how tall you are or how much you weigh but what i can see shows me you don't have too much fat on you and unless your legs are really built then i would also say train you legs.

What you think is bulky may not be to the rest of the world. ;D


----------



## Nutz01

LunaticSamurai said:


> Maybe he looks like this guy,


more like the fella at the back


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Thats a woman. hahahaha.


----------



## RyanClarke

haha post up a pic of your legs?


----------



## Nutz01

RyanClarke said:


> haha post up a pic of your legs?


Ok but dont take the pi$$

Im work in progress


----------



## Nutz01

Work in progress!

Constructive criticism please


----------



## RyanClarke

What about the quads?


----------



## Nutz01

RyanClarke said:


> What about the quads?


think i've exposed my legs as much as i dare tbh

not to much to see B/F still a little high


----------



## RyanClarke

I don't think your bodyfat is actually THAT high. But i don't think your legs are big enough to avoid training still, Any sort of squating and leg pressing should do the trick. You'l find what works for you


----------



## LunaticSamurai

To be honest your calves are looking pretty good.

Even if the balance is that your legs are bigger than your top half, its better than the other way round, i would train them mate to be honest and your top half will eventually catch up.


----------



## Nutz01

I appreciate all your comments and am certainly going to take onboard your advice and start training legs.

Ill do legs with shoulders, but where do i fit my abs in or can i do shoulders abs & legs

Cheers


----------

